# Use Wood File Instead Of Hand Plane?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

Please pardon the noob question:

Can I use a file (or several files) instead of a hand plane for shaping / cleaning up cuts?

One of the employees in the tool department at my local OSH convinced me to buy a $10 "four way" file in lieu of a plane, since he said that within my low budget, that was the only thing that would do a decent job. (trying to keep it under $30 if possible).










So will a decent file be better than a crappy plane?

Or should I return it to OSH before opening the package?

(If I do return it, the only thing I will have left to clean up / shape wood will be my teeth... :tooth

Mostly I would like to clean up cuts, especially tenon cuts, but may have to make the edges of boards even, because I am laminating 1 X 12 X 16 inch boards on top of one another to make 2 X 12 X 16 inch boards.

Thanks in advance and sorry again if this is a crazy question.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It will work, but better?  Will be a lot more tedious.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> Mostly I would like to clean up cuts, especially tenon cuts, but may have to make the edges of boards even, because I am laminating 1 X 12 X 16 inch boards on top of one another to make 2 X 12 X 16 inch boards.


This is a useful tool to have in your toolbox. Not sure if it is the next one you need to purchase though.

It will be useful for e.g., cleaning up an inside curve, or an outside curve.

It will cleanup most of a tenon, but you may find it does not do well in the corner of the tenon. For this you would be better with a chisel.

It will not be useful for edges of boards. For this purpose, you really need a hand plane, #4 or #5.

If you try using this on the edge of a board, you will see how difficult it is to get a consistent and straight edge. This tool is not designed for this purpose.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> It will work, but better? Will be a lot more tedious.


thanks for the warning!!!

Just so I understand the difference between files and planes:

Files and rasps "grind" away the wood, while planes "shave" the wood, right?

(In essence, files and rasps are like metal sandpaper, while a plane will act more like a very thin knife or saw blade, right?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> thanks for the warning!!!
> 
> Just so I understand the difference between files and planes:
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a good way to consider the difference.

I do not know when a file becomes a rasp, but they both make many small cuts or chips. Perhaps a file has a continuous tooth from side to side, whereas a rasp has several separate teeth for each row.

Both file and rasp will remove wood, but the resulting surface will not be smooth.

A plane has a blade which will take shavings off the wood. When used correctly the wood can be left very smooth.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Again, Dave, I don't know how to say thanks for all your help.

I am thinking of returning the file and getting this stanley block plane instead, the 12-220

Amazon.com: Stanley 12-220 Block Plane: Home Improvement

I no it isn't great, and I know it will have to be tuned, but will it be an ok first plane (again, based on my needs above)?

I just have been so frustrated driving all over the county to garage sales / estate sales / flea markets/ I have probably used up four hours and $45 worth of gas and have come up empty handed.

Note to those putting on garage sales: If you say that your garage sale will start at 8:00 and you say NO EARLY BIRDS, then for Pete's sake, please stick to your word. It is painful for us to abide by your wishes and not show up early just to find out that you sold the good stuff to the same early birds you said you would NOT sell to.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> Perhaps a file has a continuous tooth from side to side, whereas a rasp has several separate teeth for each row.


Just from what I have been reading online, yes, that sounds like a great explanation of the difference between a file and a rasp.

I think they say that a rasp has "chisel" teeth (but don't quote me on that).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you are considering getting a block plane, can you stretch your budget to get this bundle on closeout?

Groz #4 and block plane for $35.99

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020406/22106/bench-and-block-plane-set-with-case.aspx


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

@ Dave Pane:



> If you are considering getting a block plane, can you stretch your budget to get this bundle on closeout?


If you think this is a worthwhile investment, the I will do it. 

I understand that it will require effort to sharpen / true, but if it will save time and frustration in the mid to long term, then I will do it.

Thanks again :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I Pm'd ya...


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> I Pm'd ya...


got it, thanks again :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a steal of a deal, thanks*



Dave Paine said:


> If you are considering getting a block plane, can you stretch your budget to get this bundle on closeout?
> 
> Groz #4 and block plane for $35.99
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020406/22106/bench-and-block-plane-set-with-case.aspx


I ordered the set just now. Both sizes are very useful and would make great gifts to any woodworker. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wood4Brains said:


> Can I use a file (or several files) instead of a hand plane for shaping / cleaning up cuts?


I don't think it's a matter of having one and not the other. Or, is one better than another for a certain procedure. There's a reason why there is a wide selection of tools. A person may have a preference for using a certain tool over another. One may do a better job than another. 

Getting the experience is finding out what tools do. That way you can make better decisions, and your craftsmanship will benefit.









 







.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi ya, cabinetman:

thanks for input. I can see your point.

thanks again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rasp vs file*

There are "wood rasps" ...never hear of a "wood file". Rasps are used to shape, round and remove more wood than sandpaper.
Generally used in rough shaping convex curves as on furniture legs.

Mill files are generally used on metal, but have found their way into woodworking for certain tasks. Half round files, like a bastard cut, can be used like a rasp but remove lesser quantities of material. This pretty much explains the differences:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_%28tool%29


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, woodnthings.

Man, it sure is difficult learning all the vocabulary. It's like in wood working, there is a different word for _everything_...


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

I offer this advice. Go to your nearest free library and check out some books on wood working for beginners and woodworking tools. A quick read will give you an overview of this very pleasant/frustrating/expensive (sometimes) and satisfying hobby. 
After your quick read, then you can settle into actually studying what the author/s have to say about the topic you became interested in.
Files don't take the place of hand planes and hand planes don't take the place of saws. Every tool has its use and most have multiple uses. Confusing ain't it?
Woodworking tools have been evolving since man made his first awl.
Some prefer hand tools and some prefer power tools, but I think most of us have a collection of both. I like the speed and efficency of power tools, but really appreciate the quiet and the satisfaction of using hand tools. (much less dust too)
hope this helps


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out microplanes if you are looking for a cleaner cut in a file/rasp like tool. You might like these better and you can eventually replace the cutter as needed. The groz can be hit and miss and you might end up very frusterated, especially if you don't have a good sharpening method. 
http://us.microplane.com/gw38snap-ingiftset.aspx


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> I offer this advice. Go to your nearest free library and check out some books on wood working for beginners and woodworking tools.


Thanks woodbutcher360.

Indeed, I have been doing that exact thing. Actually, our country library system has a large selection of online books, so I can read them on the computer without actually having to check them out (and there are numerous titles that they ONLY have in virtual pdf format, without having a physical copy).

I have also started a free 14-day trial to finewoodworking.com to read up on things.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Coincidentally, I just picked up basically that same rasp/file that you showed in your OP. I was needing something to help remove wood from a covex curved area and this really worked quite well. I can't imagine trying to use it on any kind of flat surface, though. It is certainly not a tool for precision as the coarse rasp teeth can be pretty greedy as they remove material. I'm glad I picked it up and with a coupon from ACE, it was pretty cheap...but I don't think it would every do even close to the same purpose as a plane. I've been eying that Groz set as well and may have to pull the trigger before they run out. I am waiting to see how my own plane restoration turns out first I guess...


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Phaedrus:

Thanks for the note:



> Coincidentally, I just picked up basically that same rasp/file that you showed in your OP... I can't imagine trying to use it on any kind of flat surface, though.


The one you got does have a flat side (as well as a rounded side), right?

Or does yours only have the rounded side?

If yours DOES have the flat side, could you explain your trepidation to using it on a flat surface?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mark, a rasp is just simply the wrong tool for cleaning up an edge. Rasps are for shaping and roughing-out. A finishing rasp does leave a relatively smooth surface but there is not good way to control it.

Idea of a pane being a holder for a chisel gets brought up here pretty often because it's a true statement. You'd be better off struggling with a chisel to clean up an edge than a rasp and that is still a bad choice of tools.

It's like getting a haircut with a cheese grater. :laughing:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Mark, a rasp is just simply the wrong tool for cleaning up an edge. Rasps are for shaping and roughing-out. A finishing rasp does leave a relatively smooth surface but there is not good way to control it.
> 
> Idea of a pane being a holder for a chisel gets brought up here pretty often because it's a true statement. You'd be better off struggling with a chisel to clean up an edge than a rasp and that is still a bad choice of tools.
> 
> It's like getting a haircut with a cheese grater. :laughing:


Yup, what he said. The bottom of a plane is/should be absolutely flat, this establishing an angle for the blade to shave material to make it more flat. You could theoretically use and sharp or gauging object, but a plane is the tool design for the task you have in mind. 

Cheese grater haircut...jeesh...that is hilarious


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, ok, I will stop trying to use my rasp / file thingy as a plane. (Just please don't tell me I have to stop using it as a mallet, too.)


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> Ok, ok, I will stop trying to use my rasp / file thingy as a plane. (Just please don't tell me I have to stop using it as a mallet, too.)


:no:


----------

